# Mum of 2 TTC #3



## UniqueBeauty

Hi :coolio:

My name's Rebecca, everyone calls me Beckii :flower:

I'm a mum of 2 TTC baby number 3, again. We started to try early this year but due to working away around ovulation it was hard. This is our second month trying again using OPK's and temping in the morning. 

When I was pregnant with my daughter I was here and met a lovely group of ladies and went through it all together so it would be great to meet some new buddies to track with. 

CD2 today, another long month ahead :dohh::haha::coffee:


----------



## Wobbles

Hey Rebecca

Lovely to see you back on the forum <3

Good luck with that BFP for #3 soon.... how exciting!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back to the forum and good luck TTC #3!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :happydance:


----------

